# New Shimano 2011 product sneak peek



## Bantam1

Introducing the new Shimano Cestus reel! This new reel takes its name from the ancient weapon called Cestus. These in essence, were the first "brass knuckles" used in ancient warfare. The Latin word _caestus means "to strike"._ The main use of the Cestus was in hand to hand combat during the Roman gladiatorial games where slaves were forced to battle each other to the death for the enjoyment of the crowd. This is the perfect name for our new reel designed to take the fight to the fish&#8230;and win. 

We employed several of our latest features such as HEG, new Magnumlite II spool, cross carbon drag washer, Septon grips and some all new features. Every reel will be hand assembled and inspected by skilled workers in Japan. Daikoku Masamune offered some of his input in crafting some of the lightest and strongest gears ever put into a low profile reel. Masamune is one of the most popular Samurai sword makers in Japan. His knowledge of metals is unmatched when it comes to building precise instruments of death. Who better to ask when we searched to make a light and strong gear set to handle the rigors of fishing? Based on his input of materials we set new records for corrosion resistance in our salt spray testing. 


The casting performance is unmatched. Even our famous DC reels have trouble matching the performance. The spool is one of the lightest we have ever created. Long casts to tailing redfish will be effortless. By use of careful porting and new EDM machining techniques, we were able to reduce the weight of the spool without sacrificing strength. I am sure everyone will be as impressed as I have been in field testing. We have incorporated a new VBS II (Variable Braking System) that has two stages of adjustment on each brake. The Cestus reels will come with ceramic ABEC 5 greaseless spool support bearings. 


The frame will be made out of high grade aluminum for cost reasons. We employed the use of a 5-axis CNC machine to maintain tight tolerances and reduce uneeded material. The side plates will be made out of our new Ci4 carbon material for further weight reduction. Overall weight is TBA at a later time. 


Aluminum-lithium titanium carbide alloy composite (Magnalite) is a new composite alloy that was developed for use as armor. It never really took off in the defense industry, but we found a use for it. The new high strength alloy is ultra lightweight and easily machinable. We are using this for the handle shank, drag star and several other components inside the reel. Magnalite has allowed us to further reduce the overall weight of the reel at a reduced cost. It might even stop bullets from those pesky pirates you might encounter on the water. 


We are very excited about the new Cestus reel. The reel will be officially released at ICAST in July of 2010. At that time I will post pictures of the reel. For now you only get this:


----------



## wooman

Sounds like a sweet reel , better save my lunch money !


----------



## fishin styx

Sounds really cool and expensive.


----------



## BMTAngler

Can I trade my Core 50MG for this?


----------



## Rippin_drag

You left out probably the most important piece of info, the cost!


----------



## Bantam1

ICAST is still a few months away. I can say it will be very resonable and less than you think.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Now you tell me.. I just bought 3 core51s. I'm sure whatever it is will blow all other bait casters away.


----------



## Bantam1

Enjoy the Core's and wait to see if you like the new reel when we officially release it in July.


----------



## dolch

what's the expected price of this new reel?


----------



## fishin styx

Bantam1 said:


> ICAST is still a few months away. I can say it will be very resonable and less than you think.


Got a sample? I'll demo it for you.


----------



## Bantam1

Pricing will be announced when the reel is released. The samples are safe at my house right now. If I don't end up turkey hunting this weekend then I will go out and fish them.


----------



## REELING 65

Yeah I cant wait to see the reel.


----------



## Bantam1

Well I might as well stop while I am ahead. I was going to let this go on for a little longer, but you guys are getting way too into it. Sorry it happens to be April 1.

*APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Sow Trout

I knew that was coming. At least you stopped it before Kenny ordered one.


----------



## Bantam1

I tried to make it sound as real as possible, but still throw some hints out. All the materials I listed are real as well as the sword makers name. I didn't think that it would last as long as it did. I just had to let the cat out of the bag before someone sold off all of their "old" reels.


----------



## Gilbert

Bantam1 said:


> Well I might as well stop while I am ahead. I was going to let this go on for a little longer, but you guys are getting way too into it. Sorry it happens to be April 1.
> 
> *APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!  *


I was fixing to say this is a joke but you beat me to it. :rotfl:

good write up :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert

Bantam1 said:


> I tried to make it sound as real as possible, but still throw some hints out. All the materials I listed are real as well as the sword makers name. I didn't think that it would last as long as it did. I just had to let the cat out of the bag before someone sold off all of their "old" reels.


should have waited till I got some core's dirt cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## Bantam1

Some people would have been pretty ****** off if they would have sold everything based on my joke. I'm just happy no one is mad at me for this. I planned this a few days ago and wrote up the story yesterday before I left work. I had some alternate stories but they were just too obvious. I would have been burned at the stake if I would have posted this on a different site :rotfl:


----------



## fisheye003

dang! u got me all excited....lol


----------



## Dipsay

LMMFAO! That was priceless! Just priceless! I was getting wood reading that. To coin the phrase.."You had me at Ceramic" LOL Bantam...You da man!


----------



## firephil

so will they be out before july?


----------



## Sugar Jay

BMTAngler said:


> Can I trade my Core 50MG for this?


 I will do you a favor and take the Core off your hands to help make way for this new reel, it is the least I can do.


----------



## goldie

that was real good joke !
I swallowed the hook line and sinker on that one !


----------



## Bantam1

I need to have some fun every once in a while.


----------



## rtoler

*One stupid question if you don't mind........*

Why is the ICAST in July?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I knew it was a joke when you said it came with ceramic bearings, LOL!


----------



## Bantam1

I have no idea why ICAST is in July. I guess all the fishing companies got together and decided July was the best month.


----------



## Fishin Fast

> I knew it was a joke when you said it came with ceramic bearings, LOL!


Quick question...

Why wouldn't a company put ceramic bearings in a flagship reel? Its my understanding that they are corrosion proof and extremely good.


----------



## Dipsay

Fishin Fast said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Why wouldn't a company put ceramic bearings in a flagship reel? Its my understanding that they are corrosion proof and extremely good.


They aren't corrosion proof. The outer housing is still ABEC#5 steel so they could still rust. The balls themselves are ceramic so there is no metal to metal contact, however. If the rust builds up along the racers and shields it could rust shut. That being said, preventative maintenance is still required. All in all, the ceramics are smoother, more uniform than steel( the balls), get greater casting distance and have higher tolerances than the standard steel bearing. Now they do make all ceramic bearings for reels, but they are pricey! $60 or more per bearing would cost you out the buttt for a reel. Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## Fishin Fast

Well that did help. I figuered that the bearings were all ceremic but I guess not. They should be just as corrosion resistant as any factory bearings though, which still begs the question. Why not in a flagship reel? It sounds as though the preformance gains are real and a set of boca abec 7s for my curado is $92. That would still keep it under the price of a chronarch.


----------



## Bantam1

I think that everyone forgets what ceramic bearings were made for, and why they are used. They were designed for machines that run around 30,000 RPM and need to see near zero vibration at these speeds. A casting reels spool will not see those speeds, with exception of the reels using our DC technology. Even then they are not spinning at a sustained speed of 30,000 RPM. A standard VBS spool will spin around 18,000-20,000 RPM at the start, then taper off when the brakes kick in. 

Our ARB bearings have proven to be very corrosion resistant when compared to stainless steel. As Dipsay said the "ceramic" bearings still use a steel cage. I see no gain in performance by using anything rated higher than ABEC 5 in a casting reel. The spool simply will not spin fast enough to require a higher rated bearing.


----------



## jerrybarnes13

*Stella 1000 - 4000*

Bantam any changes coming in these reels. Are the saragosas with new drags available yet ?


----------



## Bantam1

I cannot discuss future products until I am allowed to do so. A lot of new products are coming this year for ICAST. I think everyone will be surprised. 

Its looking like next month sometime before we see the washers. We are waiting until we have enough to send all of the warranty centers, as well as our stock.


----------

